# Any experiences with Guard-all salt sheds?



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

We have one clear span now (42x48) and wanted to put up another (40x45) at a different locality. Long story but clear span is getting pretty shady when our building permit guy wanted design info. So we're done with their games. 

That lead to a google search for a new vendor which lead us to Guard-all. The rep sent us pricing for a heritage 18 series and its actually less expensive. Wondering if anyone here has one of their brand and how the quality and assembly was, if you self installed it.


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

We are going thru with a purchase of a 42x48 shed from these guys. Will update after all is said and done. Ive been satisfied with the experience so far.

But, I did just get this email. Would be a great savings for anyone who needs an engineering stamp (as we did) for their city's permitting process.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I'd rather have free connectors...


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'd rather have free connectors...


As a consolation prize, they are crediting those by this $1500. Still amazed ive got $4500 just in block strapping.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

I think they would sell more of them if they threw in a Keg of Beer also...It would make installation mulch easier...A "few" straps and Nuts and bolts left over....Who cares


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Holy carp. $4,500.00 in block strapping? Did you do precast walls in two lifts that you had to tie together or something? What kind of wind loading are they requiring?

Seems it would have been cheaper to form and mono pour the walls. Use j bolts tied into the rebar mat for anchoring.

I mean thats what makes sense to me. But obviously that ain’t the way it works.


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

ktfbgb said:


> Holy carp. $4,500.00 in block strapping? Did you do precast walls in two lifts that you had to tie together or something? What kind of wind loading are they requiring?
> 
> Seems it would have been cheaper to form and mono pour the walls. Use j bolts tied into the rebar mat for anchoring.
> 
> I mean thats what makes sense to me. But obviously that ain't the way it works.


The quote was actually $6,000 for all the strapping and hardware and adhesives. All of the strapping gets bolted into the mafia blocks at 12 in holes. My poor guys are going to be running the hammer drill for a week straight this fall drilling all those 12 inch holes.

We're doing the mafia block Foundation as opposed to a poured Precast Foundation so that the structure can be removed reasonably simply if we ever need to move or sell the property where it's located.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Maclawnco said:


> The quote was actually $6,000 for all the strapping and hardware and adhesives. All of the strapping gets bolted into the mafia blocks at 12 in holes. My poor guys are going to be running the hammer drill for a week straight this fall drilling all those 12 inch holes.
> 
> We're doing the mafia block Foundation as opposed to a poured Precast Foundation so that the structure can be removed reasonably simply if we ever need to move or sell the property where it's located.


Ok that makes a lot more sense. I wasn't even thinking about the ability to move it some day. 
But for a structure like this now that I think about it, it would be dumb not to plan ahead for that. Thumbs Up


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

How does the guard all compare in price to the clear span?


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

I put my Chinese knock off ebay special salt shed together today. My expectations where extremely low but I was actually impressed with the quality and ease of installation. I was going to order one through tek supply but this one was about 1/5 the cost, so I figured I give it shot


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Looks Good.....


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

Masssnowfighter said:


> How does the guard all compare in price to the clear span?


The clear span (48l x 42w) we have now is a lower grade with lesser waranty. We paid close to $11,000 for the kit and end wall. Were able to get 750-800 tons of salt in at once.

This time we wanted to go to a truss building to get a longer waranty and theoretically a better kit / product.

Guard-all was $13,000 shipped with an end kit. I paid $3000 for their building and wall engineering so the city would issue me a building permit - side story, dont ever ask for permission to build one of these, just do it quickly. The thing that got them the business was they were not afraid to share their engineering specs and the building was the same specs with or without engineering.

I was first working with clearspan and they totally balked at sharing the design specs their stock kit was based upon. So when they provided a sample engineered plan, the rafter spacing was drastically closer. That tells me their basic kit is way weak and they are just trying to snooker people who dont know. And their engineered kit was adequate. Looking back now, the pricing was pretty close between these 2 companies and their comprable kits. But i wanted to deal with an upfront company vs clearspan


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

...


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Were you looking for pictures of loaders???


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

Loaders? I love looking at loaders


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

How about loaders building salt shed pics to bring it back on topic


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

Yeah, my neighbor in the shop across the street from mine, went and asked the building inspector for a permit to build one and they flat out told him NO, they are not allowed. I would rather get my hand slapped and worst case get told to take it down rather then get approved permission to put one up


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

If you ask an engineer, our 4 high walls shouldnt be standing now. Even went 5 on the back wall.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Maclawnco said:


> Loaders? I love looking at loaders
> 
> View attachment 174293


I love pictures of other people's equipment.


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I love pictures of other people's equipment.


If you start being nice to me, ill let you drive one or all of mine.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Maclawnco said:


> If you start being nice to me, ill let you drive one or all of mine.


Just because I said you're from Ohio???


----------

